# DVD-Brenner ließt keine CD/DVD mehr!



## DAmado (27. April 2005)

Mein DVD-Brenner (Philips DVD+-RW DVD8631) will seit kurzem einfach gar nichts mehr einlesen. Er fängt zwar das lesen an aber findet nie was, der Explorer bleibt leer als wäre im Laufwerk keine CD vorhanden. Da der Brenner noch neu ist und auch bis vor kurzem rihtig funktioniert hat glaub ich kaum das es defekt ist. Habe schon geschaut ob die Kabel vielleicht sich gelöst hatten aber dies war nicht der Fall.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. April 2005)

Also wenn er garnichts mehr liest ist das erstmal verdaechtig.
Probier vielleicht mal davon zu booten, das ist dann unabhaengig von Windows und so kannst Du dann vielleicht feststellen, dass es moeglicherweise ein Windows-Problem ist.
Wenn das auch nicht geht einfach mal ausbauen und bei einem Kollegen testen.
Wenn es dann auch dort nicht geht duerfte das Ding wohl hin sein, was ja auch bei neuen Geraeten durchaus mal passieren kann.


----------



## DAmado (27. April 2005)

Ich habe den Brenner schon mal deinstalliert aber gebracht hat es nichts. Das brennen klappt einwandfrei.Habe den Rechner über die Windows-CD booten lassen was geklappt hat. Habe mal ein paar CD/DVD eingelegt wovon er jetzt immerhin schon ca. 10% lesen kann. Es ist zwar nicht gerade überragend aber immerhin weiß ich schonmal das er nicht defekt ist sonder es an irgend einer Einstellung liegt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. April 2005)

Vielleicht mal Windows neu installieren, am besten waere das natuerlich auf eine seperate Platte um Dein laufendes System nicht zu killen falls bei der Installation Lese-Probleme auftreten.
Manchmal ist das halt mal noetig Windows neu zu installieren. 



			
				Gott hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es werde Licht!


----------



## DAmado (27. April 2005)

Neu installation ist so mit das letzte was ich machen werde.


----------



## DAmado (28. April 2005)

Windows CD - wird gelsesen
Warcraft 3 CD - wird nicht gelesen
PC Games DVD - wird nicht gelesen
Siedler 5 DVD - wird gelesen


----------

